# Frage zu C



## Java Student (20. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ich hab mal eine Frage zur Programmiersprache C.

Ist es möglich ein Array mit return an die aufrufende Funktion zurück zu geben?
Wie es mit Pointern geht weiß ich, nur möchte ich hier keine verwenden.

Beispiel:
	
	
	
	





```
int funktion()
{
  int array[]={2,2};
  return array;
}

int main()
{
   int haupt_array[2] = funktion();
   return 0;
}
```

Wie mache ich so etwas?


Mfg


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (20. Mai 2006)

Arrays sind in C an jeder Stelle identisch mit Pointerzugriffen. Insofern kann man auch keinen Array auf dem Stack übergeben, weil ein Array implizit immer ein Pointer ist:
  a_ kann man jederzeit ersetzen durch *(a+i)

Was man in C auf dem Stack übergeben und sogar direkt zuweisen kann, sind Strukturen (struct).

Wenn's Dir nur darum geht, den Array zu füllen, dann übergib ihn einfach als Parameter und füll ihn in der Struktur._


----------



## Java Student (21. Mai 2006)

Danke für deine Hilfe!
Genauso werde ich es machen.

Mfg


----------

